# Wanted: Mountain Bike



## cah1234 (7 Jun 2012)

Ok, following on from my previous thread, ive decided i might be better off starting out with just a mountain bike.
If anyone has one for sale for under £100 please let me know. If you have pics then even better.
Thanks again


----------



## MacB (7 Jun 2012)

Not sure what you'll get for that price and it may well need a bit of work doing to it. Bits and pieces can easily run to another £100, especially if you need tyres/wheel.

Have you considered your local tip? mine sells the bikes for up to £10, very hit and miss you just need to keep trotting along.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2012)

Check the classified ads in your local rag, most of the bikes will be mountain bikes, there'll be lots of BSOs but there will be the occasional gem - I picked up an old steel framed Specialized for £40 and all it needed was new grips.


----------



## Andredevine1992 (12 Jun 2012)

Hi im selling one its a muddyfox wrath mountain bike. Had 6 month hardly used. Will take £70


----------



## Muddyfox (25 Jun 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Check the classified ads in your local rag, most of the bikes will be mountain bikes, there'll be lots of BSOs but there will be the occasional gem - I picked up an old steel framed Specialized for £40 and all it needed was new grips.


 
Keep an eye outside of charity shops as well .. i stopped to have a nosey at one that had 3 MTB's outside for sale and 2 of them were old Emelle catalogue bikes but the one i bought for £30 was an old GT Zasker 

Foxy


----------



## Tel (3 Jul 2012)

I sold this for £100 posted in the end: http://www.lfgss.com/thread86491.html and have seen a few similar spec bikes on eBay for similar money. You should be able to pick something up of reasonable quality albeit a bit old or tatty for £100....


----------

